# The garage....success story!



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Thought i'd share the tale of the garage...

Ok, bought a place a couple of years ago and the garage was um, er, interesting to say the least. The roof sagged, the place was more insecure than that britney spears bloke on youtube and was generally poo...
The wife was convinced it was going to fall on her head...

see....


















Oh and it had a humping great tree behind it that would scupper any plans for building...










:doublesho

I got into doing things like this::buffer::detailer:

So, with a bit of cash, the tree went...(no pics, sorry..)

Went to a place called Hollybush buildings in longfield...
http://www.concretegaragecentre.co.uk/

And they had some very nice garages but i kept looking at the prices and huffing/puffing....theyre pogging expensive,some of them!


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Didnt think i was going to get anything big enough as we only had a certain amount of cash, and had to have the base work done too...

The guy said that he could "do a deal" on the display models and as we had cash, it would be a good deal too.....fair nuff...:speechles

So we agreed a price, agreed a start date and they turned up....flattened the original garage (less than 20 minutes :devil dug some big holes with a little digger 


















Shifted the shed by 3 feet...










Base...









Ah, tree stump stopped us going back to the fence, BUT allows access to the water butts now...









CONCRETE!!


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Then they delivered and installed this monster....




























When the guy said that it was the display model, they werent joking...they even left the lights and the sockets in it...:lol::doublesho

Happy. WELL happy. the poor wife has to put up with me dissapearing a LOT!
Still, i get to play with the DA and it makes her car shiney!!

Costs.....(do you really want to know?)


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Say its like an Holiday home.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Please very nice mate!:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

now thats a garage


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

egon said:


> Costs.....(do you really want to know?)


Yes


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Shug said:


> Yes


You REALLY SURE?

Ok.

Well, the base work was £1900.

The garage, which is a "higher" roof, installed, built, with 4 lights and electric door openy thingy was £6000.



Bargain.

Garage should have been £13,000 with all the extras.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Ta.
It now has a couple of extras, like cctv, PIR security lights, alarms, large stainless racks, huge collection of cleaning materials....only problem is the tap is 110' away for the hose...


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

looks lovely, wish I had a place like that...


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

And now it starts.....work bench, storage, welder, beer fridge, compressor and so on :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks fantastic, why the two doors?


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

I used ot work for Kimberly Clark, and they bought me a tool box...now bear in mind i'm a sparkie...multimeter, adjustable spanners, hammer...

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0183880


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

cool, any updated pics of the inside etc? whats the total size of it? have you painted the inner walls white etc?


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> looks fantastic, why the two doors?


to showcase the different door styles! show models are odd, but it has its advantages. 
We're putting fence along the edge of the concrete to section off the garden (you can walk right in at the moment) so the side door will be access in/out.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

ryand said:


> cool, any updated pics of the inside etc? whats the total size of it? have you painted the inner walls white etc?


not yet. keep meaning to paint the floor to keep the dust down, but not got round to it yet.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks great and well worth the price paid :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks cracking mate


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks really good mate, Big improvement.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is one fantastic garage


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's massive :thumb: when I saw the pictures I did wonder about what you were going to do with it being accessible from the road.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

looks good - I bet you have to keep an eye on it, it looks very open at the back of your house.

are you in a good area, not that, that matters nowadays....


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Judas said:


> looks good - I bet you have to keep an eye on it, it looks very open at the back of your house.
> 
> are you in a good area, not that, that matters nowadays....


Door treated with SRP, in case it gets "tagged" but yeah, its a bit open..fencing (along with gripper rod...) coming soon...
Its a nice area, yes, but theres scrotes everywhere nowadays, arent there?
I'll get some phone pics today when i get home...


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now that is some garage :doublesho
A huge improvement on what was there before. Have you got the beer fridge, microwave and TV installed yet? These are essentials for evenings & weekends spent in the garage


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks spot on mate, cant beat a good garage:thumb::thumb:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Fantastic.Would love space to work in like that.When are you moving in :thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice garage, looking forward to the rest of the pic's.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

But it hasn't got the soul of the old one......only joking thats fantastic:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep - that's a corker..! What a whopper as they say - do you need a compass and map when leaving - just in case you get lost in there :lol: Only joking of course 

A fab garage and I'll bet there will be many a happy hour spent with a machine polisher in there. Top stuff :thumb:

EDIT: And what a bargain price wise as well!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice size Egon, but I'm just not feeling it. 
It's a bit industrial looking, and with keeping the shed, you've restricted the size of window you could've had there, letting in some more natural light.
That or/and one on the back wall.

As for your water butt - I'd have thought to the side of the garage, with a downpipe there, on the corner where the door is - would've been more convenient for using with the car parked in front of the garage.

Maybe once the interior (and exterior?) has been painted, it'll look a bit less industrial.

Why was it raised - did you request that, did planning, or was it some other issue that necessitated it?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Why didn't you just dig up the tree stump?

Does look like a good size though


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm jealous that's the kind of garage I'm looking for in our next house. Apprantely even £500k isn't enough to get a house with 4 bedrooms, 3 receptions and a double garage seems that most places are dumps in need of lots of work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> Why didn't you just dig up the tree stump?
> 
> Does look like a good size though


Have you ever dug up a decent sized tree stump?

Have used a JCB (not a mini digger) to move one, that was after a day digging it out with spades and saws.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes I have actually and yes it was difficult but why spend all that money and skimp on something like moving a stump.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

PJS said:


> Nice size Egon, but I'm just not feeling it.
> It's a bit industrial looking, and with keeping the shed, you've restricted the size of window you could've had there, letting in some more natural light.
> That or/and one on the back wall.
> 
> ...


Good questions 

It does look a bit industrial, but i'm not painting the bricks in on the slabs!
Besides, its good excuse to cover it in BMW posters and flags...

With regards the shed, well, if i wanted to remain married then it had to stay as thats got the wifes gardening stuff in, and thats NOT livig in the garage, as it would take up too much room!
The windows are along the shed side as the the other side would have been insecure and open to window breakage too.Light does come in the front and back windows and there are light panes in the roof too, which helps...

The plot was raised because the ground sloped off too quickly and the original slab that the old garage sat on had no slope for run off.



Puntoboy said:


> Why didn't you just dig up the tree stump?
> 
> Does look like a good size though


Cheers, the stump stayed as it was still alive and around 18" in diameter. We didnt notice it when we started but the guy with the digger said it was too close to the fence and would have trashed that too.
It leaves a gap big enough to get down to the two water butts, one either side , which are there so as not to waste the space created by the stump! 
er, if that makes sense..you know what i mean!

i'm connecting the two water butts up together to a tap, so that the wife can fill up her watering can without having to go around the rear of the garage...
Cant have them at the front (theres guttering either side) as theres doors in the way...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That's a right beast of a garage. Jealous.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Im lucky enough to have a double but half of it is full of cr*p so said to wife today, that lots going, boot fair, dont care how much we get for it!!!! Roll on peaceful evenings in the garage, away from the kids etc!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing size, do you have one car ? There is space for a wash bay in there hehe


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Soo Jelouse!


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Amazing size, do you have one car ? There is space for a wash bay in there hehe


Nah, it houses a 206cc and the bm. and tools, junk, rack for polish, more junk, dust and some more junk.
I need to keep on top of it!!!


----------

